
The unofficial Apple Archive is on death’s door once more - augstein
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/26/21082832/apple-archive-dmca-takedown-sam-gold
======
rvz
Again, this is hardly surprising. Republishing official Apple videos requires
their permission otherwise its an unauthorized republishment and you will
summon the Apple Legal Team to tear you apart.

This notice is literally shown at the start of every Apple event video, if
not, they own the copyright to that material anyway.

~~~
AstralStorm
There's an exception for libraries and archives by law, title 17 section 108.

Unlike sane countries though this exception is worded in a very interesting
way causing serious problems when archiving non-literary media. (Plus you
first have to ask for a license anyway. Only when licensing is impossible or
perhaps denied repeatedly you could argue it's still applicable.)

In most EU countries the exception works in a much saner way. Move the archive
there.

------
ASalazarMX
That was fast. Just 12 days ago it was featured here[0].

0\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22066177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22066177)

------
solarengineer
Is there a mirror somewhere?

~~~
sdan
That’s what I’m wondering too. Anyone know if there’s a torrent of the entire
archive?

~~~
kalleboo
The users of /r/DataHoarder have been pleading with the curator to release the
source files (torrent or archive.org), but he has refused so far

